# "page-break-after:avoid;" geht einfach nicht



## the-cR (14. September 2002)

Hallo,

dies ist eine Frage zu den Printmedien - Unterstützungen in CSS.
Es geht um ein bekanntes Problem beim Drucken: Man hat eine Überschrift (z.B. mit H1), darunter Text in einem Absatz (<p>). Durch Text oberhalb kann es nun passieren, daß die Seite so unglückliche gebrochen wird (page break), daß die Überschrift ganz unten auf Seite X steht, und der dazugehörige Text auf Seite X+1.

In dem Ausdruck sieht dies natürlich sehr unschön aus. CSS bietet dafür eine Lösung an, und zwar mit "page-break-after", "page-break-before" und "page-break-inside".

mit "page-break-after:avoid;" kann man z.b. einem H1 Tag sagen, es darf kein Seitenumbruch nach dem H1 Tag geben.

Leider musste ich feststellen, daß sowas überhaupt nicht funktioniert - ich kann tun und machen was ich will, die Seite wird immer genau da gebrochen, wo sie nicht soll.

Im gegensatz dazu funktioniert ""page-break-after:always" wunderbar, er fügt beim Ausdruck also einen Seitenumbruch ein - was mir jedoch nicht allzu viel bringt :-(


Falls jemand Erfahrung damit hat, würde es mich sehr freuen, wenn es ein paar Hinweise gibt...


Vielen Dank


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (28. September 2002)

Hallo,

welchen Browser benutzt du? AFAIK wird "page-break-after" nur vom IE und Opera richtig dargestellt...

noch was aus unbestätigter Quelle  


> Innerhalb eines Layers scheint der Seitenumbruch nicht zu funktionieren


Quelle: http://selfforum.teamone.de/archiv/2002/6/13691/#m75976 



Ciao Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------

